# Novatac & HDS EDC SSC P7 D2Flex Mods



## darkzero (Mar 17, 2009)

I've been wanting to revisit the HDS P7 mod I did here using a driver that will drive the P7 sufficiently. So here they are using D2Flex drivers in two not so common hosts.











-Novatac EDC U60Military
-SSC P7 DSWOI
-Taskled D2Flex PWM direct drive controller
-Modified & sputtered McR-20
-UCL glass
-Glow oring
-2.7A with AW IMR16340
-3.1A with AW 17670























-HDS EDC U60 black anodized by Laser
-SSC P7 (bin unknown)
-Taskled D2Flex PWM driect drive controller
-Modified & sputtered McR-20
-0.2" aluminum heatsink
-Glow oring
































Hope the owners enjoy! :wave:


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 17, 2009)

Beautiful mods WilL!

How about some beamshots?:candle:


----------



## brighterisbetter (Mar 17, 2009)

Super nice Will, your work is always so clean. Email sent


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Awsome mods,

Very clean and proffesional as ususal.


How is the runtime with the IMR RCR123 cell?



Regards,
Benny


----------



## dutchguy2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Your the best Will. Nice to know that when I mess things up a specialist like you is there and willing to clean things up.

Looking forward to receive mine


----------



## darkzero (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks fellas. :wave:

*Toby* - I'm not good with beamshots but ok, I'll take some of the Novatac before it sells (if it sells).

*Benny* - Not sure what the runtime is on a IMR16340 but with my experiences, one IMR16340 has a short runtime with high powered LED lights running on high. Great battery but the runtime sucks IMO.

*dutchguy2* - It was a pleasure & I enjoy doing repairs aside from mods. Will ship tomorrow.


----------



## bluecrow76 (Mar 17, 2009)

Awesome! I saw this today and have been salivating ever since! Excellent job!


----------



## darkzero (Mar 17, 2009)

bluecrow76 said:


> Awesome! I saw this today and have been salivating ever since! Excellent job!


 
Thanks. It's yours if you want it (It's for sale).


----------



## TexLite (Mar 17, 2009)

Excellent!

Super Clean as always.

Novatac XPR: eXtreme Pocket Rocket!

-Michael


----------



## jasonck08 (Mar 18, 2009)

Beautiful work. What do you use around the driver? Is that epoxy or what??


----------



## bluecrow76 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah... that's how I saw it first was your sale thread. I wish I had that kind of money! I actually have all the parts except for a spare NT, so it looks like its off to the WTB forum! :devil:


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 18, 2009)

Will, i think it will sell for sure!


----------



## mbassoc2003 (Mar 18, 2009)

What's the output in lumens?


----------



## darkzero (Mar 18, 2009)

mbassoc2003 said:


> What's the output in lumens?


 
For the Novatac with the DSWOI:



darkzero said:


> I don't have a way or measuring lumens but I'm guessing it would be around 300-400 lumens with a IMR16340 or a 17670? Output will drop as the battery depletes.
> 
> I'm sure I can safely say that this is the brightest Novatac/HDS to date!


----------



## wquiles (Mar 19, 2009)

Outstanding work, as always :twothumbs

Will


----------



## Gary123 (Mar 19, 2009)

Where is there information about the D2Flex drivers? OK, just found it and read up on it. Nice. Sounds fine.


----------



## wquiles (Mar 20, 2009)

Gary123 said:


> Where is there information about the D2Flex drivers? OK, just found it and read up on it. Nice. Sounds fine.



Information directly from the maker:
http://www.taskled.com/d2flex.html

Will


----------



## Icarus (Mar 23, 2009)

Very nice and very clean mod Will, like always. :twothumbs
However it's not clear to me how you get access to the different levels of the D2Flex driver? :thinking:


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 24, 2009)

Will have you also modded a HDS / Novatac with a MC-E yet?

If so, how is the beam, is there a donut?


----------



## darkzero (Mar 25, 2009)

toby_pra said:


> Will have you also modded a HDS / Novatac with a MC-E yet?
> 
> If so, how is the beam, is there a donut?


 
Not yet but I do have it planned. I'll be sure to post the results.


----------



## littlerm (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi darkzero do you still have this could if so could you pm me with a price. Also would it work with the 18650 extension tube and do you have this i know donn has one.

Thanks Mark


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello Will!

Now i have owned one of these Mods made by you.

Ist an awesome light and an awesome mod! Cant believe how bright a
Novatac could be...

The only thing i would like to change is the UI of the D2flex buoght. Now
i tried several options decribed in the manual to change the UI but noone works. The problem is, the i only could dim at the moment. No several brightness levels...

Is there a way to reset the UI or easy way to change the UI?

Is there perhaps something worng with the board, because nothing i tried helps...?


----------



## darkzero (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello Toby,

Unfortunately there is no master reset, wish there was. PM replied.


----------



## tx101 (Sep 13, 2009)

Once in the menu mode, option 10 will give you "factory reset"


----------



## darkzero (Sep 13, 2009)

tx101 said:


> Once in the menu mode, option 10 will give you "factory reset"


 
Oh nice, not sure why I thought that & why I never noticed that in the manual before. Thanks.

Anyways, Toby has one of the ones I made with a D2DIM & is why the the D2Flex commands didn't work.


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 13, 2009)

darkzero said:


> Anyways, Toby has one of the ones I made with a D2DIM & is why the the D2Flex commands didn't work.


 
:shakehead  The D2DIM board works great and everything is fine, i am glad that
it works and i am able to program the brightness levels...


----------

